# NY visit



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2013)

so I guess I'll share some pics of my visit to NY, NY.
So this is a typical size NY kitchen, if 2 people are going to be in there at once you better be in love! LOL.
My brother in law is in pic for scale, It's like a closet with a stove and fridge. Cozy.






Table set for dinner, I'm told those are not dishes but you put your dish on them, huh? who knew, LOL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2013)

So went for a little walk today before dinner, man central park is great, so much to see and places to walk to.





My brother in law, Sir Richard pointing out where we started. We walked about 2/3 of the park. 



A couple pics of the big lake in the park and the Manhattan skyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2013)

A few more pics





A polish king from the 1400's. A really cool massive statue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2013)

A very cool Alice in wonderland statue. Reminds me of my youth in San Diego in the 70's.








We came across many street performers that where entertaining to watch, but these 2 where great. Very beautiful music, she played a harp, not shure what the instrument he played was, he played it with little hammers. very nice together.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 28, 2013)

Making memories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow! Looks like fun...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 28, 2013)

Those are some fantastic photos. Thanks for sharing them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2013)

Greg those are fantastic pics. It really does look like a blast. Please tell them I love their apartment! Cozy. Cute. Cool. It reminds me of Tokyo except your sister's kitchen is bigger than the average Japanese city dweller's kitchen - if they even have a dedicated space for it. 

But we better see a WB hat pic sooner or later!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> But we better see a WB hat pic sooner or later!


Oh I have mine with me, but I don't plan to use it till I have the meeting with a couple of local members here on saturday! When I travel I always try to meet some of our people when I can if time allows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> The sites are amazing, but where the heck do you put the lathe in that little place??


I don't know, but a mini lathe would be a good choice for a new york apartment. Davebug lives in the bronx and he's a turner. I betcha there are more here than you think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 29, 2013)

Great photos Greg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 29, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Oh I have mine with me, but I don't plan to use it till I have the meeting with a couple of local members here on saturday! When I travel I always try to meet some of our people when I can if time allows.



Lol. The WB NYC consortium.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2013)

Brink said:


> Lol. The WB NYC consortium.


I'm so looking forward to it.
Going to the new york botanical gardens today to see the antique model train exhibit. They used to make lionel trains in Michigan, HQ is still there but the manufacture them in Mexico now I think.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2013)

here's a couple more pics.
Right before dinner.




The obligatory feet in a pic shot, standing on the subway platform.




Went to the botanical garden.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2013)

Great thread - I'm lovin' it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2013)

ok so here's a few in the arboretum, The show was called the antique train show. It was not what I expected but was pretty cool just the same. It was really just all about an artist that does all the classic buildings of new york with materials from the tree's and plants on site.
A map of the park, I would love to come back here in the summer and walk around and look at all the cool tree's. They are all labeled and identified. The park is huge.







This entire model building is made from bark, seeds, nuts, sticks and twigs, and other organic mater from plants and trees. This is pretty much what the show was all about, with some trains running about the mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2013)

some more pics.
An organic statue of liberty


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2013)

Last couple of pics.





Look at the train, it's all sticks and twigs and nuts and bark and stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 30, 2013)

Those are awesome photos. Love it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2013)

This is kind of an interesting little trivial story on the loft. I may have mentioned that my sister is an actress and narrator. When she was young she saw a fine young man and dancer in a play called west side story. She introduced herself to him and said she was the dance captain for a Broadway play she was in (grease) and would like for him to do an audition. Of course he said yes, and of course he got the part. Well as you might know that when actors are not working they do other work to put food on the table and keep the lights on. This fine young man did carpentry on the side, my sister designed the loft but needed help ordering the lumber and building it. So this fine young man and his wife helped and built the loft for my sister. I think about it every time I sleep in it.
The fine young actor/dancer and carpenters name? Patrick Swayze.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh man that's the coolest story. Patrick Swayze seemed like one of those really good guys in spite of his profession. So many of them are jerks but he always seemed like a genuinely good guy. Really cool story.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 30, 2013)

There's some history in that there loft!!!! This thread is getting cooler by the second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

Today was meeting day with brink and his wife and Davebug from Brooklyn Ny. I had a great time with all of them and would have liked to have spent more time with them. We all had other things to do so we just enjoyed the time we had. We all had lunch, and my sister and brother in law joined us. I just got home to Michigan, Flight delays, But here's a few pics.

This is what Jon (aka Brink) looks like when he's not trying to be a neanderthal. Jon and his wife are genuinely good people, very warm and easy to have a conversation with.
Funny how you can see me in the mirror taking Pics. LOL








This is a great pic of these two.



The girls having a good conversation as well.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

A few more pics.
I was sitting right next to Dave and I didn't want just a side shot of him or his ear, so I cheated and took pics of the mirror.




Dave was a great guy as well, he thought it was kinda funny how I was using the mirror for the pics.



A pretty cool shot of the three of us. Only thing is, Dave doesn't have any grey hair yet, he is married so it will come, LOL

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

The three of us outside the diner just before we parted and went our separate ways. I really enjoyed our brief get together, I wish it could have lasted a lot longer. The conversations where great and friendships where solidified. I think a good time was had by all, My family enjoyed my friends as well.





This is a great Pic! 



Three amigo's and a traveling hat/sign shaker. LOL In front of the Manhattan diner, that's where we met and had some food and some fun.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't try to be a Neanderthal, it just happens. 

It was a great meeting, the ladies talked theater, the guys enjoying the food and conversation. And conversations about food. The city was a pleasant 34 degrees (Kevin, I know you'd love that) .

It's refreshing to meet such a nice group of people, and hope to do it again very soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 1, 2013)

And the thread get even better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2013)

Great thread Greg! Im really enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pics and trip report Greg. Very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 1, 2013)

Great thread and pics, Greg... thanks for sharing!

By the way, who knew there were "normal" WBites out there?!? I'm afraid my mental image of Brink is forever lost!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

My sis asked me what I wanted to do in Ny, Ny. I said nothing really, I just want to spend time with my family. Then I got to thinking, I really would like to see the new wtc, I was in the old towers, I can remember exactly what I was doing when I got word of what had happened that day 9/11. For me it meant something to go see the site after all of this while I was in new york. When I got off the subway and walked up the stairs to above ground I was stunned to say the least. When you first see it all you can say is wow! To stand below it and look up........not enough words. The new tower is that striking, a gleaming chrome like tower, a testament to the American spirit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

I really wanted to go see the reflecting pond, but we did not know that you have to get tickets to see it on line due to the sheer size of the crowds that visit it every day. I heard all languages in the crowd, people from all over the world flock to the site, it didn't just effect Americans. I was a little bummed that we could not get in to see the ponds, so we just went and looked at the rest of the site and the new buildings and that was very cool too!




Obviously the site is still under construction.



Kinda says it all don't it?



This is where the reflecting ponds are, and the memorial.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

The view of the site and the new buildings from the river side.





You can't go to NYC and not get one pic of the lady!



Ellis island, how many of your ancestors went through there, I know my Polish and Russian ancestors did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

So this will be the last of the pics from my Ny trip. These are kinda fun and still mean an awful lot. We went to the visitor center/souvenir shop. And the occ tribute chopper is on display there. Some may not know what this is and some will if your gear heads and followed the stupid reality show of a dysfunctional father and son motorcycle reality show. Now having said all that...the bike is very cool and creative. So without further adoo hear is a few pics.
Yes the pipes look like the old structures. And the fuel tang the memorial.






Yes thats leaded crystal in the wheel spokes


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

The side view of the bike. There are so many little things incorporated into this bike about the towers and 9/11. The builder Paul Tuttle Jr. from occ put his heart and soul into the build of this bike, it is like no other. And it is fully functional.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> If you haven't seen the episode where they built that bike, I'd highly suggest looking it up.


I did see it, it was cool. I have always been a fan of juniors work, he is truly talented and can really work metal, he has an eye for things, he see's lines, forms, shapes, proportions etc. You can not teach that eye, you either have it or you don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2013)

What a neat thread! I feel like I got to go to NY without actually having to go... Saved a few bucks and stayed warm!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2013)

The only thing I think he failed at is delivering a Coney Island hot dog. Greg did you get one of those famous Coney Island dogs? Coney Island is in New York right?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> The only thing I think he failed at is delivering a Coney Island hot dog. Greg did you get one of those famous Coney Island dogs? Coney Island is in New York right?


They are on every corner, new york is all about street food! And besides, the coney was invented in Detroit! LOL
But I gota tell ya all, I was really moved by my visit to wtc, I just can't really put it into words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 1, 2013)

greg thanks for those last comments. My wife and i have been moved to stillness several time in recent years by our visits to the world trade center site. I hope we all never forget that fateful day that changed everything . there are no words!!! cl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

woodintyuuu said:


> greg thanks for those last comments. My wife and i have been moved to stillness several time in recent years by our visits to the world trade center site. I hope we all never forget that fateful day that changed everything . there are no words!!! cl


I have to go back to see the reflecting ponds, maybe in the summer.


----------



## davebug (Dec 2, 2013)

Kevin said:


> The only thing I think he failed at is delivering a Coney Island hot dog. Greg did you get one of those famous Coney Island dogs? Coney Island is in New York right?



Coney Island is indeed in NYC down in Brooklyn, the dogs are ok not nearly the best in NYC kind of fun to see them during the busy times though with 40 or 50 cash registers open and ringing people up. I think the best dog is greys papaya, grilled on tinfoil to almost burnt in a natural casing that gives a good snap, with papaya sauce of coarse. 

I will try and take a few pics of my "shop" this week so you can see how us space constrained try to work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

What a thread. I too feel like I visited NY and your sister. Thanks Greg. I really enjoyed this. I've never been to NY but visited Washington DC once. Came upon the Korean War Memorial right at dusk. I thought I had walked into a squad of real soldiers on patrol. Very real looking bronze statues walking on patrol. And it was dusk before the lights came on. It felt real and was very emotional. Probably the artists intentions. Glad you had a good and safe trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davebug (Dec 5, 2013)

While here is a couple shots of my Brooklyn apartment workshop shared with computers, storage, cat stuff, and work out equipment. The bandsaw tucks nicely into the closet and some before and afters of the lathe and workbench I built. The workbench is on casters so it can be moved around and used as server or drink station when we have a party. The dust collector is in the closet and I have various other tools stashed around. It is kind of a pain in the butt some times but you do what you have to do when space is tight.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 5, 2013)

Knowing how tight space is in a NY apartment, that's amazing. What a great set up. One thing I have learned about you new yorkers is how everything has a place in your apartments. So glad you showed how its done! Dave I really enjoyed meeting you, I wish we all had more time to spend at our meeting, it was fun.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2013)

My sis sent me a couple of pics the other day. Sir Elton wrote and produced the play Billy Elliot, my sis played the part of the grand mother. So she got to meet Sir Elton. I thought this was kinda cool and I'm proud of her so I wanted to share.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

